# One month today and I still...



## goldyjlox (Jun 27, 2010)

I still shed tears for my Golden boy Kody. I still find the hole in my heart as painful as it was that afternoon when I said goodbye, I dont think that I will ever get over his loss. It really feels like I lost one of my children and thats what Kody was to me. On Thursday we opened our hearts to another beautiful Golden boy and he is starting to fill the void as Kodys little brother. I know Kody would be happy that there is another boy to love and protect his family. Rest in Peace my boy, I love you so much!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldyjlox*

Goldjlox

I am so very sorry about your Kody-I know the empty feeling-the hole in your heart.

I am so very happy and I know your Kody is, that you opened your heart to another boy!!

Please tell us ALL ABOUT HIM and pictures, too!!


----------



## bgood (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi Goldyjlox,
I'm so sorry about your loss. I just lost my 13yr old Cheyenne yesterday to bone cancer, so I feel your heartache. I miss her, but also feel at peace knowing she doesn't have to be in pain again.
Good to hear that you're taking in another special companion. I'm turning my attention to Kayla, Cheyenne's sister today. Gave her a good scrubbing bath this morning for her skin problems. 
Would love to hear more about Kody and his journey (I had a cat named Kody, so love the name).
Take care, and enjoy the newcomer! Beverly


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm sorry you are going through this pain. It is so hard to understand and accept the loss of our sweet, innocent, loving doggies. You were obviously an awesome parent and I know Kody knew that. Be well.


----------



## mygoldenkids (Oct 4, 2010)

I understand completely. I lost my girl Maggie this August and have gotten another puppy Molly. I still miss my Maggie terribly. She'll always have a special place in my heart, as she was my first golden. Molly is now carving out her place. I think they just make our hearts grow... 

It's okay to be sad--that just means your Kody was very loved.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I so empathize with how you are feeling. It is two months since we lost Selka and I cry all the time. I miss him so. I know grief is a process and you need to work through it and it takes time.
I love our puppy Sasha and our Gunner but Selka was my soul golden. I can't ever write here about him without crying.. I am so sorry for your loss of Kody.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I konw your feeling. I was cleaning the shelves today and cleaning Beau's box. I took it off the shelf and hugged it to me and cried. Then kissed it and told him how much I loved him and missed him. You never really get over them the pain just hurts alittle less.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

The love you shared with Kody will never leave. I lost my former cocker spaniel Katie who went to the Rainbow Bridge on 6/18/08 and yesterday I was making my bed and looking at her picture on the night stand and I started crying and told her I missed her. The pain never goes away completely, but the love sustains.


----------



## goldyjlox (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks so much. it is so hard, he was my first golden boy and I think thats why its so hard still, you never get over your first....he opened my eyes to this beautiful breed. Its amazing the love we have for our dogs. We have already fallen in love with Samson and he is one lucky pup to have stolen my familys heart. Kody would have loved him too!!!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Don't think we ever get over the loss - we get better at coping with it, but there are always times, and it doesn't have to be a birthday or anniversary date for the pain to rear it's head again. 

I'm glad that you have been able to open your heart to another golden, they will find their own place there alongside Kody


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. One month is NOTHING. I'd be surprised if you weren't still really upset. I lost my darling Bridget two and half months ago and it still hurts terribly. We know how you feel. Hang in there. Hugs.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Very hard, losing our babies, i miss spencer, so much, i also kiss his box, and pictures every night before bed.


----------



## aprilg (Oct 30, 2010)

We did not love them for only a month so or grief will not only be for a month. I talk to my Ruby all the time. I laugh at memories and cry whenever I need to. For me it's harder at night as we had a certain routine at bed time such as once I was getting into bed we would split an apple, kisses were done in a BIG routine and on and on. These are our babies and always will be. Hugs to you.. I know what your feeling as do others here..it's been 3 weeks for me..at times seems longer and at others just like yesterday.


----------

